# I cant use youtube and netflix on CM9 a0.6 (after updated from CM7 a3.5)



## frondew (Feb 4, 2012)

I cant use youtube and netflix on CM9 a0.6 (after updated from CM7 a3.5). Sometimes, i can only hear the sound of the video but no image showed..

Does anyone have the same problem? I installed the lastest version of adobe flash 11.1.11.112.61


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

Read the OP.. ull get your answers .. IT DOESNT WORK FOR ALL OF US

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

YouTube works for me me in the app if I turn off HD.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

Man... People just don't read... Lol

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk.


----------



## Piranha (Jan 2, 2012)

funny how people can go through the install, but never bothered to read what works and what does not work


----------



## HY-rowi (Jan 24, 2012)

From the release notes:

Yeah, let's focus on the negative. Some (but not all) things that DO NOT WORK:

Hardware Video (OMX). As a result, Netflix does not work, YouTube works only only in non-HD videos. Use something like MXPlayer and SW codecs for your local media.


----------

